# What's your favorite color?



## JasmineReedTheAuthor (Oct 11, 2021)

Mine is red


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

My favorite color is Blue. However when painting - yellow is my favorite under-painting color. Because I work in transparent watercolor - the yellow base creates gorgeous under layers.


----------



## runningon3braincells (Oct 13, 2021)

i really like canary yellow and pear green. i also like black, it goes with everything!


----------

